# Agamid ID



## Berachester (Jun 27, 2014)

I found this dragon while doing the Big Marley Track in the Royal National Park. He was located in a heath kind of habitat. When he was located, he held very still. I managed to chuck my jacket on top of him and then catch him. He was very bitey and active. We managed to get this one photo as when we let him go, he sped off in an upright fashion. At first I thought he was just a baby bearded dragon but I looked at the photo, Im second guessing myself. Maybe a Jacky Lizard? Im a novice at this pleassse help! I would like to know the ID features to distinguish these two. 

Thank you  - Chadley


----------



## spud_meister (Jun 27, 2014)

Going by the yellow colouration visible on the mouth, and the stripe down the back, it's a Jacky Dragon.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, that's definitely a Jacky Dragon (_Amphibolurus muricatus_).
http://www.arod.com.au/arod/reptilia/Squamata/Agamidae/Amphibolurus/muricatus

The pointed snout and yellow mouth interior (just visible) are distinctive features, along with the pale, paravertebral dorsal blotches (which often coalesce) on a gray background body colour.

The only similar species in the area is the Mountain Dragon, which is considerably smaller than that specimen. Juvenile beardies tend to have more rounded snouts than Jackies. 

By the way, you shouldn't interfere with wildlife in National Parks.


----------



## Berachester (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys! I shall take note of that information. Next time I wont catch, I will just observe


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Saw this a few days ago but wasn't able to respond earlier... 
Both Jackies and Beardeds (Eastern Bearded Dragon) have a yellow inside lining to the inside of the mouth. In terms of colour and pattern, they are both somewhat variable and can range from similar to almost identical. Beardeds do have a blunter snout which is quite rounded in very young specimens, compared to the more angular snout on Jackies. 

Probably the best way to tell them apart is that from early on Beardeds develop enlarged spinose sacles behind the angle of the jaw and tympanum and along the edge of the flanks of the body. Jackies lack these large spine but do posses a low nuchal and dorsal crest with two low paravertebral crests either side. These crest can be easily seen on the specimen you are holding. 

Blue


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 3, 2014)

Jacky dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus) my good man, surprised you actually caught it, these guys are very fast, as are most Agamid's. There is a park near my place where I find these guys every so often  To answer you other question, Jacky dragon's have a pointed snout, no spikes on their flanks, obviously no "beard" and are typically smaller and more slender then a bearded


----------

